
A. Flexner – The Usefulness of Useless Knowledge (1939) - mgdo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-usefulness-of-useless-knowledge#email-newsletter
======
gradschool
downloadable link here:

[http://southasiainstitute.harvard.edu/website/wp-
content/upl...](http://southasiainstitute.harvard.edu/website/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/UsefulnessHarpers.pdf)

For context, Flexner was the founder of the Institute for Advanced Study where
he fostered an academic culture based on letting the faculty do whatever they
felt like.

